# Tatonka



## mjw74 (Jan 8, 2013)

This may be on the forum already but can not find if it is. I have read and heard great things about Tatonka dust and was wondering where to purchase or where to get the recipe.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 12, 2013)

When the product is available it can be purchased at www.OwensBBQ.com and if your on Facebook you can follow when the seasoning will be available at www.facebook.com/TatonkaDust


----------

